# no response to 100mg clomid



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi. I've done one round of clomid at 50mg and one at 100mg. Neither of the cycles produced a dominant follicle. The doctor wont let me try 150mg (she said if 100 wont work neither will 150). She has told me to do 2 more cycles at 100mg. My question is - has anyone else not ovulated initially on 100mg and then done so after persevering? I just wonder how it can work next month when it hasn't worked yet? 
thanks for any comments people might have.


----------



## Funkia33 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi

My dr put me on 100 mg of chlomid for 3 mths i did a month of ovulation tests and havent had a positive one so i am unsure if it has worked, i have read up a little on chlomid and you do have to be careful ov hyperstimulation of your ovaries and it also says that more is not always better i think 150mg would be the same outcome, i think you need to persevere with the 100mg and hope it works , i have friends who have been pregnant on chlomid and also fruends who got pregnat after finishing 

i understand how its frustrating though im in the same position at the moment , can i ask has chlomid messed with your cycle as i am 11 days late with no positive test


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi funkia. Thanks for the reply. I wouldn't know if clomid has messed up my cycles as i have pcos and don't get af unless i take norethisterone. I think i have read on here that other people have had messed up cycles though x


----------



## Funkia33 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for replying ... I have suspected pcos but haven't had it confirmed and not typical of the symptoms so unsure what's going on there ... What's the next step for you if the chlomid isn't successful ?  X


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Littlechicken - sorry that your Clomid cycles have been unsuccessful  

As you can see from my signature I had a similar situation, I tried clomid at various dosages, repeated with Metformin added in, and then added acupuncture myself - all unsuccessfully. I then had ovarian drilling on my consultants' recommendation (it was that or straight to IVF and I wasn't eligible for funding in my area for another year) 3 months after the op I restarted the clomid and responded, and was incredibly lucky to conceive 

Have you spoken to your consultant about the options if clomid doesn't work for you? I am now a big advocate for ovarian drilling in ladies with PCOS.

Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi funkia. I had no symptoms either except for no af after coming off the pill. It came as quite a surprise.
hi moo. Thanks for the reply. Doctor is going to do drilling if i continue not responding. Im glad it worked for you. Just got back from acupuncture as well and going to try a loe gi diet (after Xmas!) to see if that helps. X


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there *littlechicken*. It's definitely _not_ true to say that if 100mg doesn't work then 150mg won't work. That's nonsense. It's definitely true that clomid can have a cumulative effect, so in theory it's possible for 100mg not to work one month then work the next. However, I've got quite a lot of experience with clomid and I've seen far more instances of a dosage working one month and then failing to work the next than the other way round. My consultant always told me that if a lower dosage doesn't work there's no point continuing with that dosage - you increase by 50mg the next month, up to a maximum of 200/250mg. If you appear to be clomid resistant, another drug/protocol should be tried. With clomid it's important to take the lowest dosage possible to induce ovulation though, as taking an unnecessarily high dose can cause more harm than good (can negatively impact EWCM, thickness of lining etc.). So if 150mg works for you, there's no benefit in increasing to 200mg if you don't fall pregnant. I hope that makes sense. If I were you I would want to increase to 150mg as well. That's well within the suggested safe dosage parameters and may be just the right dosage for you to induce ovulation.


----------

